# Amberjack jigs



## justindfish

What's yall's favorite jigs color/style? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## red34

We've always done well with the Jitterbell. I've even brought back the 420g size specifically for all the requests I was getting from AJ guys. That and the Jumbo. Chart and pink are what most guys go with


----------



## mredman1

*Best jig for amberjack*

Piggy perch but they also like pink butterfly jigs......

Mike


----------



## justindfish

Out of Sabine they been eating anything that resembles food to them I bet I could rig a beer can and it would get crushed they have been big and hungry! 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## hog

My favorite AMBERJACK - REEF DONKEY - ARM BRUISER - BAD MO-FO fish catch'n jigs are.... and how their fished.

Drop to bottom and speed jig about as fast as you can back up or at least thru the zone they are in. Look at your fishfinder if you can to see where they are. Even tho we all catch Reef Donkeys on the bottom. they predominantly hang out in mid depths.

AJ's just simply cant hardly resist these long jigs ripped past them.

CB Nagamasa around 280 gr In Pink
This is the ultimate AJ Jig IMO










a knock off or the Nagamasa
the Hopper Jig around 250 gr or heavier. 
The long thin.... the others will catch them too, but not like the long thin one will IMO









OTI Jackal in Pink around 250-300 gr









OTI Turkey Slider, the longer the better in Pink...









I also have a personal designed jig that makes a bit of noise that works pretty darn good too...

One thing about speed jiggin long jigs, especially jigs that might have to be used that are heavier than the above ones are.

One of three or four things are gonna happen

1. Your gonna get hit by a king and loose your jig and your gonna cuss alot that you just thru $15 away

2. Your gonna cuss again because you hooked his Cousin Jack, thats a arm Burn'n Jack Cravelle that are fight'n machines only to be tossed back after expending all your energy.

3. your gonna cuss again because you hooked into Big Daddy AJ over 65# and are taking a royal bad whupp'n on a hot day because you forgot the NMAD a fishing belt.

4. your not gonna catch squat, the fish have Jig lock jaw, but, instead, *you got one heck of a Jane Fonda workout* on your arms and cardio 

When that happens, simply reach down in the live well and put you about a 2-3# hard tail or beliner on, Drop down about half way and HANGGGGG ONNNNNNN.. S%#T'$ about to hit the fan... :bounce:

you can catch AJ's on LOTS of styles of Jigs and colors, but the above are my personal favorites SO FAR 

Good Luck to you all & Catch'm Up...

Hog​


----------



## J.R

*Favorite jigs*

My favorite jigs are made by www.strikertackle.com. The blue and pink are best, but have caught fish on all of the colors.


----------



## bigsplinter

I like the new jimmy jigs .. 150g


----------



## BullyARed

These would catch a lot of fishermen!


----------



## Dmullins85

good stuff thanks


----------



## J.R

We just got these jigs in stock just in time for an Amberjack season thats not going to happen for the rest of this year. We did very well with these with AJ's so we decided to offer them on our website.Here is our newest jig set offered by Striker Tackle. We took the colors that made our Flat Fall Jigs so successful and incorporated them into this new jig set.

Please visit www.strikertackle.com for more information and pictures!tuna!.


----------



## Fin Dejo

i buy the cheap ebay ones for aj and snapper just so im not broken hearted when i get broke off


----------



## surfcowboy

Siren jigs by H4L Jigs are one of my favorites.


----------



## Dick Hanks

hog said:


> My favorite AMBERJACK - REEF DONKEY - ARM BRUISER - BAD MO-FO fish catch'n jigs are.... and how their fished.​
> Drop to bottom and speed jig about as fast as you can back up or at least thru the zone they are in. Look at your fishfinder if you can to see where they are. Even tho we all catch Reef Donkeys on the bottom. they predominantly hang out in mid depths. ​
> AJ's just simply cant hardly resist these long jigs ripped past them. ​
> CB Nagamasa around 280 gr In Pink
> This is the ultimate AJ Jig IMO​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> a knock off or the Nagamasa
> the Hopper Jig around 250 gr or heavier.
> The long thin.... the others will catch them too, but not like the long thin one will IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> OTI Jackal in Pink around 250-300 gr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> OTI Turkey Slider, the longer the better in Pink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> I also have a personal designed jig that makes a bit of noise that works pretty darn good too...​
> One thing about speed jiggin long jigs, especially jigs that might have to be used that are heavier than the above ones are. ​
> One of three or four things are gonna happen​
> 1. Your gonna get hit by a king and loose your jig and your gonna cuss alot that you just thru $15 away​
> 2. Your gonna cuss again because you hooked his Cousin Jack, thats a arm Burn'n Jack Cravelle that are fight'n machines only to be tossed back after expending all your energy. ​
> 3. your gonna cuss again because you hooked into Big Daddy AJ over 65# and are taking a royal bad whupp'n on a hot day because you forgot the NMAD a fishing belt. ​
> 4. your not gonna catch squat, the fish have Jig lock jaw, but, instead, *you got one heck of a Jane Fonda workout* on your arms and cardio ​
> When that happens, simply reach down in the live well and put you about a 2-3# hard tail or beliner on, Drop down about half way and HANGGGGG ONNNNNNN.. S%#T'$ about to hit the fan... :bounce:​
> you can catch AJ's on LOTS of styles of Jigs and colors, but the above are my personal favorites SO FAR ​
> Good Luck to you all & Catch'm Up...​
> Hog​


I think that Hog perfectly summed up everything about speed jigging AJs with this post. Everything is right on the money.

I keep tellin myself that I'm too old to be speed jigging for Donkeys, but I can't shake the addiction. It's the only thing that I have ever done that caused cramping in my forearms. I've got pills for that now.


----------



## J.R

The AJ's have been killing our flat sided jigs at www.strikertackle.com


----------

